# Strange DSL disconnect problem ???



## rishitells (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a BSNL DataOne DSL Plan (256 kbps) and i use windows Xp. Till yesterday, the connection was working fine but now the problem is- 

When i connect to internet via dsl modem, it works fine for 5-10 minutes, then suddenly i see a strange change in my computer ( windows switches to classic theme, then becomes normal ! ).
And after it, the connection doesn's work at all. And worse, when i try to disconnect the connection, it never disconnects. At last i have to shut down the pc. What is this?
Is this a virus/malware attack or something like this? 

I use Avast! anti virus, and during the connection, there was some DCom Exploit attack, And i disabled the DCom feature by software. But the problem still persists!
Please help me, i am unable to access my own connection.


----------



## paroh (Jul 23, 2009)

I decided to write this entry for the sake of those ppl who want to get their computer back to normal. All you  got to do is to close port 135 and 445. So here what you got to do:

How to close port 445

Start Registry Editor (Regedit.exe) by clicking Start menu, and then click the Run icon.
In the small box that Opens, type: regedit then click the OK button.
The Registry Editor will now have opened
Locate the following key in the registry:
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters
In the right-hand side of the window find an option called TransportBindName.
Double click that value, and then delete the default value, thus giving it a blank value.


The you must now navigate to the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\OLE
You will see there is a String Value called: EnableDCOM
Set the value to: N (it should currently be Y)
Close the Registry Editor.
Shutdown and Restart your computer.

You could also disabled NETbios. But  found that by disabling these two, my computer get back to normal without re-formatting my computer etc. Hope you can get rid of this faulting application svchost exe problem. Good Luck!!


----------



## rishitells (Jul 23, 2009)

It worked!! Thanks a lot friend.

Anyway, what actually the problem is? Is it any security flaw or a virus attack?


----------



## paroh (Jul 23, 2009)

It is something like exploiting the open port (SECURITY FLAW)


----------



## piyush.ml20 (Aug 21, 2009)

2 gud man.it worked 4 me 2.
but i have  2 que -
1) my avast antivirus is still showing that it has blocked dcom xploit attack.
2) n now my dsl link goes off every 10 minutes.


----------



## awww (Aug 21, 2009)

this is a flaw with windows 
updating windows will also work for this 
if you dont want to work with registry like paroh mentioned


----------



## piyush.ml20 (Aug 21, 2009)

is other std ports like 25,80 etc r also vulnerable.


----------



## piyush.ml20 (Aug 27, 2009)

paroh plz mention its cons too dude.i try this at my shop also regarding security flaw.
but what it did is it stop my networking n it take hrs 2 find d problm.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
paroh plz mention its cons too dude.i try this at my shop also regarding security flaw.
but what it did is it stop my networking n it take hrs 2 find d problm.


----------



## paroh (Aug 29, 2009)

awww said:


> this is a flaw with windows
> updating windows will also work for this
> if you dont want to work with registry like paroh mentioned



As msblaster worm patch is available. but there are some other worm that can attack the network so always keep ur antivirus , anti-spware up to date


----------



## piyush.ml20 (Aug 29, 2009)

my avast antivirus is up2date but it didn't help.


----------

